# Help on winch desicion..



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Want to get a winch but dont know what size to get, 2.5k, 3k, 3.5k, 4k??

Its for a kawa p360 2wd.. and i weigh bout 270lb if it matters lol.. what would be a good choice for when i get stuck?? Looking at viper winches on ebay


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have a viper winch 3000lb i believe, it gets the job done........but rarely use it cause i drive a brute force...lol


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

fstang24 said:


> i have a viper winch 3000lb i believe, it gets the job done........but rarely use it cause i drive a brute force...lol


I get ur point lol, yea i really need one since mine is 2wd, sux bigtime lol


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The 2.5 would probably be enough for most situations but my advice is to get the biggest winch that you can afford. You never know when you'll need a little more pulling power.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking^^, thinking about 3.5 or 4k.. either would be enough then. Thanx


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Check the specs on the winch that you want to buy and see if your battery carries the amp/hour required. If your battery turns out to be too small for what you decided on, back down on the poundage until you find the biggest that fits your amp/hour rating. It'll save you a lot of headaches.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Rack High said:


> Check the specs on the winch that you want to buy and see if your battery carries the amp/hour required. If your battery turns out to be too small for what you decided on, back down on the poundage until you find the biggest that fits your amp/hour rating. It'll save you a lot of headaches.



Will look into this, thanks for the heads up


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I can meet or beat the prices on viper you're seeing on ebay. Let me know which winch and i'll gladly price it for you.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

pondtunes said:


> I can meet or beat the prices on viper you're seeing on ebay. Let me know which winch and i'll gladly price it for you.



Will do.. What would u recommend for my application and needs????


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd say go with the 3500 lb, 
You can go steel or synthetic cable 
Wireless remotes are also an option.

Which winch were you looking at on ebay?
The Viper Elite or The Viper Max?

The main differences in the two are the elite comes with amsteel synthetic cable standard and the wireless remote.

The max does not have a wireless option but is available with amsteel and an aluminum fairlead at an upcharge.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

also look into shackles 2 point pulling will double your winch capabilities. Tractor Supply Co had a few for 35 bucks. that's a deal. If you find a warn 2500 and upgrade the size of your wire...you now have a warn 3000. think there is a thread here somewhere to that effect.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

No need, viper winches come with snatch blocks.

Viper MAX winches are packaged with a handlebar switch, a cabled remote switch, snatch block, roller fairlead, contactor & wiring, red logo handsaver strap, universal mount plate, line stopper, winch cover and installation hardware. 

The Viper Elite Come Standard With the following:
*Wireless Remote Switch *40' of 1/4" diameter AMSTEEL-BLUE Synthetic Cable
*"Whisper" quiet greasing system
*Handlebar Rocker Switch
*Aluminum Hawse Fairlead
*4T Snatch Block
*Clevis Hook
*Waterproof Winch Cover
*Rubber Line Stopper
*Handsaver Strap
*Hardware
*2 Year Warranty


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 3000 now and before only had 2500lbs with not issues of pulling at all.


----------



## Hoxman (Jul 2, 2011)

Speaking of winches..
I have a 2010 bf 750 and Warn RT25 (2500#) winch.
I need to mount it. I got the mount kit and want to know the best place for the contactor to be mounted... Also, just to be sure, the brown wire from the key is the one to splice to?

Thanks!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I cant say nothing bad about any but ive always had 2500 warns and havent had a prob yet. if i need more i carry a snatch block.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoxman said:


> Speaking of winches..
> I have a 2010 bf 750 and Warn RT25 (2500#) winch.
> I need to mount it. I got the mount kit and want to know the best place for the contactor to be mounted... Also, just to be sure, the brown wire from the key is the one to splice to?
> 
> Thanks!!


contactor -mount it where your tool pouch is 

the wire - i do not know maybe someone will chime in here on that one..


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Id go with a 3k and the synthetic cable is great plus cuts down a lot aff weight


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I never was a fan of having them until the 3k Warn on the front of my buddy's XMR. - Before that we went through a lot of winches that didn't last more than a few rides, oddly enough the longest lasting was a cheapy 2500 jobby from harbor freight. The way we ride they are constantly under water/mud, and being FL we're talking fine sandy stuff. It always seems to fine a way into anything/everything. 


One thing I watch out for is line speed. Many of the bigger winches are simply geared lower for the increased pulling power, thus the line retrieval speed is slower. That can be a pain when you just need a quick little tug to get out of something. 



Pondtunes - what has your experience been on the lifespan of the Vipers'? After how well the warn has treated him on the XMR(thus far anyhow) I'm planning to put winch on the grizzly when I get it; was thinking Warn, but could be swayed to buy from a supporting vendor.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

K a w a s a k i 360 said:


> Want to get a winch but dont know what size to get, 2.5k, 3k, 3.5k, 4k??


Pick wisely!
Well I got mine @ around 2.5 :309149:18 years ago and now she is a  to live with. :nutkick:


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a 4k on the front of mine and it's done a lot of hard pulling since easter. The elite series feature a 2 year warranty and if it keeps pulling like it does now through the 2 year warranty period i'll be extremely satisfied with the investment. Their customer service is top notch as well in my experience as well absolutely no complaints about the viper products


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ sounds good, when ya get a chance pm me a price on a 3k in both a Max and Elite. No rush, gonna be a few weeks before I even have the new toy in the garage yet. 

Thanks,
- Jp


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a warn RT 2.5 with synthetic rope. It's been enough to pull me out of some pretty nasty mud. I don't think you would need anything bigger then a 3000. If you decide to get synthetic make sure to not wrap it around stuff that will cut it, like rocks or trees. It shortens the lifespan of the rope.


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

i would think a 2500 will do just fine. i run a warn myself but have never heard a bad thing about the vipers. btw the new vipers have a wider spool and longer cable just fft.


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking at getting a winch myself. Just wondering what the advantage of have a synthetic cable is?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

The synthetic cable does not bite you like steel cable , It is lighter and smaller so you can put more footage on your wench .


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

TINGS said:


> Looking at getting a winch myself. Just wondering what the advantage of have a synthetic cable is?


Synthetic Cable VS Steel Cable

1) No Recoil - If the synthetic breaks it won't whip around or recoil violently like steel *safer
2) No Rust - easier to maintain, simply spool it out into a bucket of water and rinse.
3) No steel slivers - when steel cable gets worn it tends to develop sharp steel slivers that are pretty painful if you run one in your hand.
4) Synthetic is just as strong as steel cable
5) If it does break it can be tied in a knot in a pinch to continue winching and then broken section can be taken out. Much easier to splice in a new eye than with a frayed steel cable.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

I am all about synthetic. I am more about a tow rope. When you get a winch make sure you get a snatch block. Check out our site we carry all the brands. And everyone is still getting a big form discount.


----------



## Maxwell (Sep 5, 2011)

fstang24 said:


> i have a viper winch 3000lb i believe, it gets the job done........but rarely use it cause i drive a brute force...lol


that just means your not going deep enough!


----------

